# pants too big!



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

ok so heres my problem. i got my snowboarding pants about two years ago and they are a bit to big but they still fit great. with all the falls, turns, and bending they tend to start sleping off. not all the way but under my wiast. so then i get snow up my back. they dont have any thing to hold them up or belt loops. so what can i do to fix this? when i tightin the straps on the side, its perfect but then the valcro starts to loosin. help me out guys. thanks.


----------



## Deus (Dec 25, 2010)

Belt?
(10Char)


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

there are no belt loops.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

There's no such thing as pants to big.


----------



## oatenshiro (Feb 4, 2011)

Duct tape, or new pants. No, wait, those clips that clip to your pants and go over your shoulders.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

lol suspenders?


----------



## oatenshiro (Feb 4, 2011)

CMSbored said:


> lol suspenders?


Yah, those things. Sorta before my time. Then again... my time reeeaaally needs them.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks. i didnt know what they were called haha. you think these will work good for snowboarind?
Amazon.com: Black Ski-ups Snowpant and Ski Suspenders: Clothing


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

sure
10char


----------



## Phunky (Oct 5, 2011)

Even though i never really use them, i have suspenders on my pants, work great for when i forget my belt


----------

